# IV meds given for Intubation - what is included and what should not be charged..



## Pvdcoder (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello,

 Can someone please shed some light on this? My question is what is allowed to be charged if a patient comes into the ER and needs to get intubated. 

The ER MD states in his/her procedure note that at 10am patient is intubated with Etomidate and Succinylcholine. At 10:52am they administer Propofol till 1215. At 1219 they administer Fentanyl Infusion and Versed Infusions at which point the patient is to be admitted at 1:30pm. Can I charge for the Propofol, Fentanyl and Versed infusion or is that part of the sedation? 

 How do we know what drugs are allowed to be charged in these types of situations? Any guidance would be so very appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## lflocca1 (Apr 13, 2016)

"The ER MD states in his/her procedure note that at 10am patient is intubated with Etomidate and Succinylcholine. At 10:52am they administer Propofol till 1215. At 1219 they administer Fentanyl Infusion and Versed Infusions at which point the patient is to be admitted at 1:30pm. Can I charge for the Propofol, Fentanyl and Versed infusion or is that part of the sedation?"

I would not charge for any drugs given during the Intubation.  Drugs administered pre/post Intubation are reportable.


----------

